# New to the Audi TT mk1



## Jaydog (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello to all. I'm moving from a Jag to the Audi TT mk1 180 quattro.
Looks like a lot of knowledge to get my car ship shape!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
What Jag will the TT replace?
Hoggy.


----------



## Jaydog (Jan 11, 2020)

Moving from a Jag X type soveriegn. Really good motor but sadly has to go due to the Birmingham CEZ zone coming soon. So went for a TT. Seems to be just the job. Needed a new DIS screen but all sorted two days after purchase from a guy in Rugby. Excellent whle you wait service


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Jag X, was a nice car but no one appears to want them anymore. 
Why the 180 TT, was it the best buy you could find?
Hoggy.


----------



## Jaydog (Jan 11, 2020)

Got it after putting a cheeky bid on ebay and ended up winning it. Good service history but needs a new passenger wing. Just had full service and cambelt/waterpump done.
I've had Audi's before and wanted to return to the brand.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jaydog said:


> Got it after putting a cheeky bid on ebay and ended up winning it. Good service history but needs a new passenger wing. Just had full service and cambelt/waterpump done.
> I've had Audi's before and wanted to return to the brand.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

